# What sells best?



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

What woodworking projects have you found sell the best in your areas of the country?
I think I have sold more knick-knack shelves than anything else- I guess the folks here in the southeast just collect more junk to display than others!(Myself included)


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

It seems people around North Florida like turned pens quite a lot.


----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Chris,

I can understand that. I have seen some really beautiful turned pens. You should show some you've done.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I sell birdhouses and i get way more sales in the states for some reason then i do here in Canada ?


----------



## woodshopbob (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmmmm, you guys sell projects? Maybe thats why I have to much stuff & not enough storage. I just usually end up making projects for friends & family just for the enjoyment. Maybe I need to try to sell some & put some more tools in the shop!!


----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi all,
I've never done pens..I want to get a lathe and try some wood turning. ..built bird houses although nothing like John's- those are awesome!

I try to sell any project I can and have just received an order for a dresser to go with a child's crib I made. Also, I'm finishing up on an order of 8 picture frames now.

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

I guess that nobody wants to let out there best kept secrets of what sells. I don't make enough on selling my projects to account for the lions share of my income. If you really want to make money invest in real estate. As for what sells the best I do well making quick easy projects that sell between $10 and $200. My favorite and best sellers are the Live edge rustic benches and tables. I have posted some of them here. They always sell at craft shows and through local gift shops.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

So far I'm strictly custom, so I haven't experimented with products to sell. People at craft shows around here are practically giving their stuff away. I don't know how you'd compete with that and make any money.


----------



## Dana (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi everyone I am new here nice to meet everyone.  
I am in Texas and I am trying to get a business started on the net. I just recently sold a woodburned clock for $150 and sold a woodburned cedar bench for $350. Now I am working on a bookcase that I am making for someone for $450. But I am just starting out so I have had a variety of jobs. I hope I can find what sells best.  Again nice to meet everyone.


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

I am right next to a big Marine base, and what can I say. The guys in green love plaques.


----------



## davidtheboxmaker (Dec 25, 2007)

I make decorative boxes which I sell through a local gallery.
My number one seller is a turned bird box - I make a couple per month as its a sideline to my real interest, but they sell before the end of the next month, so then I make a couple more.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

sawdust sells well.. horses and hamsters love it


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I am still standing by what i said 164 days ago .lol


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

in the summer I sell a lot of outdoor chairs, some tables, going to start scaling back to smaller projects, this year. I have people wanting flutes that I need to get made I'm way behind on them. they're alway a good seller. I do sell a lot small shelves and window valance that are really custom shelve, but I get more money for them because they have to be build to fit the window. people here in Ohio like country style crafts and furniture so they sell good at the right time of the year. and people here love yard decoration made out of wood like light house, wishing wells, wheel barrel planters, and painted dodads and kickacs of all shapes and sizes, hope this helps some.

Joey


----------

